# Transmission Whine



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

I am looking at a 2000 Trans Am with an M6 (it's not a GTO, but I thought someone here might have an answer). I drove the car and there is a noticeable whine in first and second gear. The whine disappears when I shift into third and above. Got the car to 80 on the highway and it was smooth and quiet. The car is great except for the low gear whine, is this a major problem?
Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO.... I'd ask them to change out the gear oil (synthetic) in the rear and add a modifier for quieting the noise. Same with oil in the transmission. It may just be a thinning of the viscosity. This is a routine maintenance procedure. Hopefully thats all it is.


----------

